# Nitrite spike



## mujolibo (Jan 11, 2009)

After doing a partial water change (25%). This morning I find my p's struggling to breath. Did a test and everything is normal with the exception of my nitrite. Did another 25% change this morning and waiting to see what happens. What else can i do? Do not want to loose them. Already lost 2 a month ago.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Salt right now...they are probably getting brown blood disease from the nitrites. Dose 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons. Also a common mistake, only dose one time. Salt does not dissolve and stays in the water. Every time you do a water change you can add the correct dosage for the amount of water being changed.


----------



## mujolibo (Jan 11, 2009)

cobrafox46 said:


> Salt right now...they are probably getting brown blood disease from the nitrites. Dose 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons. Also a common mistake, only dose one time. Salt does not dissolve and stays in the water. Every time you do a water change you can add the correct dosage for the amount of water being changed.


So! added the salt after another 50% water change this evening. (1 tablespoon for every 5gallons), thats alot of salt!. One of the P's is more mobile than the other. My question is, how often after my last water change should i do another one. For example, If i did a water change every other day and dosed for the amount of water changed should i stick to the 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons changed?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mujolibo said:


> Salt right now...they are probably getting brown blood disease from the nitrites. Dose 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons. Also a common mistake, only dose one time. Salt does not dissolve and stays in the water. Every time you do a water change you can add the correct dosage for the amount of water being changed.


So! added the salt after another 50% water change this evening. (1 tablespoon for every 5gallons), thats alot of salt!. One of the P's is more mobile than the other. My question is, how often after my last water change should i do another one. For example, If i did a water change every other day and dosed for the amount of water changed should i stick to the 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons changed?
[/quote]

i would try to change abit out per day instead of one large one per week, well just when your reovering them. You arnt going to overdose with salt, if you accidently add to much so its reletivly safe, generally, for minor issues 1 tablespoon per 5 gals is recommended, however i have done a couple table spoons per 5 gals on some occations with no ill effects. In your situation, waterchanges are the only way to get rid of nitrites, and if youve had some die before of this, you may need better filtration or just have to heavy of a bioload for the filters (then again leading to needing more filters- or a larger setup altogether)


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

mujolibo said:


> Salt right now...they are probably getting brown blood disease from the nitrites. Dose 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons. Also a common mistake, only dose one time. Salt does not dissolve and stays in the water. Every time you do a water change you can add the correct dosage for the amount of water being changed.


So! added the salt after another 50% water change this evening. (1 tablespoon for every 5gallons), thats alot of salt!. One of the P's is more mobile than the other. My question is, how often after my last water change should i do another one. For example, If i did a water change every other day and dosed for the amount of water changed should i stick to the 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons changed?
[/quote]

As sean said......it would take a lot ot overdose on salt. I would be changing 20-30% every other day.


----------



## mujolibo (Jan 11, 2009)

cobrafox46 said:


> Salt right now...they are probably getting brown blood disease from the nitrites. Dose 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons. Also a common mistake, only dose one time. Salt does not dissolve and stays in the water. Every time you do a water change you can add the correct dosage for the amount of water being changed.


So! added the salt after another 50% water change this evening. (1 tablespoon for every 5gallons), thats alot of salt!. One of the P's is more mobile than the other. My question is, how often after my last water change should i do another one. For example, If i did a water change every other day and dosed for the amount of water changed should i stick to the 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons changed?
[/quote]

As sean said......it would take a lot ot overdose on salt. I would be changing 20-30% every other day.
[/quote]

I have rena xp4 filter and on two of the trays i packed them with filter media. I am thinking that the waste from the P,s and decaying plants caused this. The funny thing is, i never had an ammonia spike, or if i did, i didn't catch it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

For nitrites one teaspoon of salt will treat 0.5 ppm of nitrite in 300 gallons of water. You basically dosed at a dosage if you were trying to get rid of ich :laugh: , remember 1 tablespoon converts to 3 teaspoons so you did dump a sh*t load of salt in there.


----------

